# Mariti traditori



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Domandina ai mariti traditori.
Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte, sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
Lo accettano?
Lo perdonano??


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

avanti bastardi!! 
rispondete


----------



## soleluna80 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Domandina ai mariti traditori.
> Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte, sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
> Lo accettano?
> Lo perdonano??


 
sarei proprio curiosa di saperlo


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Domandina ai mariti traditori.
> Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte, sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
> Lo accettano?
> Lo perdonano??


Lo si mette quantomeno in preventivo...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo si mette quantomeno in preventivo...


che squallore.
ok, lo metti in preventivo, ma se poi la cosa diventa concreta??


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo si mette quantomeno in preventivo...


Ma tu consideri il tradimento una cosa naturale e normalissima?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

non lo accetterei e non lo perdonerei.

esattamente come non pretendo che un possibile mio tradimento venga accettato e/o perdonato.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che squallore.
> ok, lo metti in preventivo, ma se poi la cosa diventa concreta??


Perchè squallore?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Lo posso ammettere per me e non lo dovrei tollerare per lei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Magari cercherei di capirne le motivazioni (stufa di me? Diversivo? Innamorata di un altro?) per decidere insieme il dopo...


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Domandina ai mariti traditori.
> Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte, sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
> Lo accettano?
> Lo perdonano??


Così, in prima battuta, la butterei a pedate fuori di casa... c'è da dire però, che non sono stato un marito traditore...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma tu consideri il tradimento una cosa naturale e normalissima?


Possibile più che normale...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè squallore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè tradire mettendo in conto che potrà tornarti il tradimento lo trovo squallido.
E' chiaro che lo devi tollerare, cos'altro potresti fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Così, in prima battuta, la butterei a pedate fuori di casa... c'è da dire però, che non sono stato un marito traditore...


quindi sei corente. Come lo è fedifrago se tradisce e permette il tradimento.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Possibile più che normale...


la mia domanda era diversa però.
Mi rivolgevo a chi lo considera una normale esigenza


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quindi sei corente. Come lo è fedifrago se tradisce e permette il tradimento.


Ma poi, sbollita la prima rabbia, non lo farei... comunque, dipende da caso a caso... mi piacerebbe quantomeno, prima di decidere cosa fare, capire il motivo del tradimento. Ad ogni modo si, la posizione di fedifrago è coerente.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma poi, sbollita la prima rabbia, non lo farei... comunque, dipende da caso a caso... mi piacerebbe quantomeno, prima di decidere cosa fare, capire il motivo del tradimento. Ad ogni modo si, la posizione di fedifrago è coerente.


come siete bravi, non sono ironica.
A me davanti al tradimento crolla tutto il resto...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la mia domanda era diversa però.
> *Mi rivolgevo a chi lo considera una normale esigenza*


Credo che allora ti dovrebbero rispondere ben in pochi...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che allora ti dovrebbero rispondere ben in pochi...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

*Come volevasi dimostrare*

Come mai non sono affatto stupita che solo 3 uomini abbiano risposto??


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Come mai non sono affatto stupita che solo 3 uomini abbiano risposto??


che acida racchia


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che acida racchia












 mo perchè?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come siete bravi, non sono ironica.
> A me davanti al tradimento *crolla tutto il resto*...


Non è questione di "bravura", dipende da cosa si intende per coppia, da cosa senti che dopo un paio di decenni ti lega a una persona...

Come vedi non parlo di amore, per non cadere nelle teorizzazioni dei sentimenti, ma di sentire: dal senso di possesso "fisico" alla serenità famigliare, al sentirsi capiti ed accettati per come siamo, dipende a cosa si vuol dar più importanza, a cosa ne abbia davvero per noi stessi.

Non mi spaventa nè ritengo insormontabile il tradimento "fisico", ma credo che l'unico caso in cui alzerei le braccia, potrebbe essere davanti a qualcuno che amasse mia moglie davvero e che fosse uguale per lei al punto da desiderare di condividere il resto della sua vita con lui, perchè vorrebbe dire che quello che noi ora abbiamo non le basta più.

Ovvio che se fosse una *normale esigenza* magari quotidiana o anche solo bisettimanale,  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 si ritornerebbe alla conclusione del punto precedente, ovvero che vuole altro da noi.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è questione di "bravura", dipende da cosa si intende per coppia, da cosa senti che dopo un paio di decenni ti lega a una persona...
> 
> Come vedi non parlo di amore, per non cadere nelle teorizzazioni dei sentimenti, ma di sentire: dal senso di possesso "fisico" alla serenità famigliare, al sentirsi capiti ed accettati per come siamo, dipende a cosa si vuol dar più importanza, a cosa ne abbia davvero per noi stessi.
> 
> ...


capisco. 
posso dire che lo trovo triste però?
cioè..trovo che nel momento in cui accetti un tradimento di qualsiasi natura  vieni meno a un "dovere" verso di te, verso quel che speravi e volevi, verso quel che ti sei impegnato a vivere nel momento in cui ti sei messo in coppia...
si capisce?


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è questione di "bravura", dipende da cosa si intende per coppia, da cosa senti che dopo un paio di decenni ti lega a una persona...
> 
> Come vedi non parlo di amore, per non cadere nelle teorizzazioni dei sentimenti, ma di sentire: dal senso di possesso "fisico" alla serenità famigliare, al sentirsi capiti ed accettati per come siamo, dipende a cosa si vuol dar più importanza, a cosa ne abbia davvero per noi stessi.
> 
> ...


 comunque, fedifrago, per quel che ho sempre letto,
tu ti poni "disponibile" al tradimento un  po' a prescindere dall'incontro.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Domandina ai mariti traditori.
> Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte,* sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
> Lo accettano?
> Lo perdonano??
> ...


premesso che nn sono tra quelli che lo considera (e giustifica) una 'esigenza normalissima', cmq, sbollita la rabbia e la delusione, cercherei di capire i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradirmi e capire se la storia si possa continuare/ricostruire o no... il tradimento in se x se mi interessa il giusto.

chiaramente mi riferisco al tradimento 'una botta e via', se hai una storia parallela che dura da mesi/anni, beh, sarei molto ma molto meno comprensivo, il tradimento 'può accadere', può essere un colpo di testa, se prolungato nel tempo diventa qualcosa di 'ragionato' e premeditato, quindi...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> premesso che nn sono tra quelli che lo considera (e giustifica) una 'esigenza normalissima', cmq, sbollita la rabbia e la delusione, cercherei di capire i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradirmi e capire se la storia si possa continuare/ricostruire o no... il tradimento in se x se mi interessa il giusto.
> 
> chiaramente mi riferisco al tradimento 'una botta e via', se hai una storia parallela che dura da mesi/anni, beh, sarei molto ma molto meno comprensivo, il tradimento 'può accadere', può essere un colpo di testa, se prolungato nel tempo diventa qualcosa di 'ragionato' e premeditato, quindi...


ma tu sei un traditore?


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *premesso che nn sono tra quelli che lo considera (e giustifica) una 'esigenza normalissima', cmq, sbollita la rabbia e la delusione, cercherei di capire i motivi che l'hanno portata a tradirmi e capire se la storia si possa continuare/ricostruire o no*... il tradimento in se x se mi interessa il giusto.
> 
> chiaramente mi riferisco al tradimento 'una botta e via', se hai una storia parallela che dura da mesi/anni, beh, sarei molto ma molto meno comprensivo, il tradimento 'può accadere', può essere un colpo di testa, se prolungato nel tempo diventa qualcosa di 'ragionato' e premeditato, quindi...


 Si, come dicevo di vederla io... certo, se mi ha preso per il culo mesi o anni, le cose cambiano e di molto.


----------



## Old ASTRA (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che allora ti dovrebbero rispondere ben in pochi...


Ne sei sicuro?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

*Beh...in nomen...*



Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, fedifrago, per quel che ho sempre letto,
> tu ti poni "disponibile" al tradimento un po' *a prescindere* *dall'incontro*.


Per che tipo di incontro?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Citofonare Giusy? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qui però mi pareva il discorso vertesse sulle reazioni al tradimento dell'altra/o..


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro?


Fra i frequentatori del forum direi un paio al massimo...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per che tipo di incontro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, però da una persona che ha una tendenza "seriale" al tradimento non posso aspettarmi nessun tipo di risposta che quella di mettere in conto quello che per lui è uno stile di vita.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*Salve.*



Asudem ha detto:


> Domandina ai mariti traditori.
> Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte, sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
> Lo accettano?
> Lo perdonano??


Per me, é addirittura auspicabile: rimette le cose in pari, non hai più senso di colpa, basta autoflagellazioni e atteggiamento da appestato.
Soffri, sicuramente, ma riporti lei su un piano di realtà/squallore pari al tuo.
Anzi peggio: l'ha fatto per ripicca, ancora più debole e meno giustificabile:
cattiveria pure la sua.
Dormi nuovamente sonni tranquilli, tra simili v'intendete nuovamente.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Che strano, ho posto varie volte la stessa domanda a mariti che hanno tradito. Dopo qualche attimo di silenzio qualcuno ha risposto di non essere disposto al perdono, perchè nella donna il tradiemento è diverso e più grave (uomini maturi).
Altri hanno risposto di essere disposti al perdono, ma non mi parevano molto convinti, altri hanno disposto che dipendeva dalle circostanze ma che comunque nell'uomo è una mera pulsione sessuale, per cui avrebbero perdonato solo se per la donna fosse stata la stessa cosa.
Questa è la mia casistica.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Per me, é addirittura auspicabile: rimette le cose in pari, non hai più senso di colpa, basta autoflagellazioni e atteggiamento da appestato.
> Soffri, sicuramente, ma riporti lei su un piano di realtà/squallore pari al tuo.
> Anzi peggio: l'ha fatto per ripicca, ancora più debole e meno giustificabile:
> cattiveria pure la sua.
> Dormi nuovamente sonni tranquilli, tra simili v'intendete nuovamente.


non è un gran bel rapportino però...ne converrai


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Per me, é addirittura auspicabile: rimette le cose in pari, non hai più senso di colpa, basta autoflagellazioni e atteggiamento da appestato.
> Soffri, sicuramente, ma riporti lei su un piano di realtà/squallore pari al tuo.
> Anzi peggio: l'ha fatto per ripicca, ancora più debole e meno giustificabile:
> cattiveria pure la sua.
> Dormi nuovamente sonni tranquilli, tra simili v'intendete nuovamente.


 
Non capisco il senso del rimanere assieme quando le cose vanno così, però.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non capisco il senso del rimanere assieme quando le cose vanno così, però.



ma infatti! non capisco il senso di restare insieme con questi presupposti


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Per me, é addirittura auspicabile: rimette le cose in pari, non hai più senso di colpa, basta autoflagellazioni e atteggiamento da appestato.
> Soffri, sicuramente, ma riporti lei su un piano di realtà/squallore pari al tuo.
> Anzi peggio: l'ha fatto per ripicca, ancora più debole e meno giustificabile:
> cattiveria pure la sua.
> Dormi nuovamente sonni tranquilli, tra simili v'intendete nuovamente.


un idillio


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Il senso è che la coppia non è quella del mulino bianco, purtroppo, nella realtà, ma quella che riesce ad incastrare bene le proprie nevrosi. Se due persone fanno funzionare il loro rapporto così problema loro.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non capisco il senso del rimanere assieme quando le cose vanno così, però.


donna


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, però da una persona che ha una *tendenza "seriale"* al tradimento non posso aspettarmi nessun tipo di risposta che quella di mettere in conto *quello che per lui è uno stile di vita*.


*BOOMMM!!!*

Credo che nè tu nè nessun altro con cui ho solo incrociato qualche scritto su un forum e che non mi pare di aver mai tampinato (o forse si....sai com'è.... sò "seriale", mica me le posso ricordare tutte!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   possa giudicare quale sia il mio "stile di vita"...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il senso è che la coppia non è quella del mulino bianco, purtroppo, nella realtà, ma quella che riesce ad incastrare bene le proprie nevrosi. Se due persone fanno funzionare il loro rapporto così problema loro.


bhè ma se è solo un incastro ben riuscito di nevrosi è triste parecchio no?


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *BOOMMM!!!*
> 
> Credo che nè tu nè nessun altro con cui ho solo incrociato qualche scritto su un forum e che non mi pare di aver mai tampinato (o forse si....sai com'è.... sò "seriale", mica me le posso ricordare tutte!
> 
> ...


 quello che si legge


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Si molto triste, ma spesso è così e non solo dal punto di vista di infedeltà e tradiemento.
Ad es. uno e sadico e l'altro è masochista; uno è dominante, l'altro subente; uno nervoso, l'altro calmo. Pensate alla gente che conoscete, ai vostri genitori, ecc... Vederete che è così. Ecco perchè si dice tra moglie emarito non mettere in dito.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che si legge


Dove?

Citare please...o meglio tacere!

Mai scritto di aver avuto molteplici e frequenti relazioni extraconiugali...e soprattutto di improntare la mia vita a tale ricerca.

Ammettere di aver scritto una cazzata non è così difficile, se ti impegni puoi riuscirci anche tu...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*Pessimo rapporto, direi.*



Asudem ha detto:


> non è un gran bel rapportino però...ne converrai


Ne convengo. Ma è un'ipotesi come un'altra. E magari perché non parlarne?
Se non ti porto fuori post.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ne convengo. Ma è un'ipotesi come un'altra. E magari perché non parlarne?
> Se non ti porto fuori post.


capisci che pare assurdo allora rimanere insieme?
ci si molla e ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ne convengo. Ma è un'ipotesi come un'altra. E magari perché non parlarne?
> Se non ti porto fuori post.


a me sembra follia ma non sono te e non so nulla del tuo rapporto.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che si legge


non trovo sia così. 
E mi sembra un po' offensivo definirlo seriale


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ne convengo. Ma è un'ipotesi come un'altra. E magari perché non parlarne?
> Se non ti porto fuori post.


Semplicemente credo che l'essenza dello stare assieme sia un'altra. Ci stiano pure le reciproche nevrosi, i cartteri diversi, tutto quello che volete ma due persone che accettano i reciproci tradimenti non sono due che hanno trovato un loro equilibrio ma semplicemente che due coinquilini che dividono il letto e le spese di casa.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Semplicemente credo che l'essenza dello stare assieme sia un'altra. Ci stiano pure le reciproche nevrosi, i cartteri diversi, tutto quello che volete ma due persone che *accettano i reciproci tradimenti non sono due che hanno trovato un loro equilibrio ma semplicemente che due coinquilini che dividono il letto e le spese di casa*.


a meno che non siano arrivati alla frutta e quindi non vedo gli estremi per stare insieme...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dove?
> 
> Citare please...o meglio tacere!
> 
> ...


confermo quello che ho scritto e prendo atto che non sei d'accordo.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*.............................*



lale75 ha detto:


> Semplicemente credo che l'essenza dello stare assieme sia un'altra. Ci stiano pure le reciproche nevrosi, i cartteri diversi, tutto quello che volete ma due persone che accettano i reciproci tradimenti non sono due che hanno trovato un loro equilibrio ma semplicemente che due coinquilini che dividono il letto e le spese di casa.


Lo so, é così, o meglio dovrebbe esser così, ma le variabili, le sfumature sono infinite. Cioè possiamo dare una definizione certa di come deve essere un rapporto di convivenza tra partner? Io non me la sento. Vi prevengo: e l'amore? bella domanda ragazzi.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Che strano, ho posto varie volte la stessa domanda a mariti che hanno tradito. Dopo qualche attimo di silenzio qualcuno ha risposto di non essere disposto al perdono, perchè nella donna il tradiemento è diverso e più grave (uomini maturi).
> Altri hanno risposto di essere disposti al perdono, ma non mi parevano molto convinti, altri hanno disposto che dipendeva dalle circostanze ma che comunque nell'uomo è una mera pulsione sessuale, per cui avrebbero perdonato solo se per la donna fosse stata la stessa cosa.
> Questa è la mia casistica.


anche a me capita spesso di sentire discorsi del genere, 
azz.. frequentiamo lo stesso ambiente ?


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo so, é così, o meglio dovrebbe esser così, ma le variabili, le sfumature sono infinite. Cioè possiamo dare una definizione certa di come deve essere un rapporto di convivenza tra partner? Io non me la sento. Vi prevengo: e l'amore? bella domanda ragazzi.


 
Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere il presupposto e se una coppia vive in questo modo è proprio l'amore che manca e quindi tutto il resto perde significato. Le sfumature di cui parli tu sono "puntelli" che uno mette: i figli, i soldi, il ricordo tenero dei begli anni passati assieme, ma l'amore non c'è secondo me. Se non c'è rispetto non c'è amore. E' come un uomo che picchia la moglie e dice"ma io la amo": non è vero, non c'è rispetto e quindi non c'è amore.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*............................*



lale75 ha detto:


> Ma l'amore dovrebbe essere il presupposto e se una coppia vive in questo modo è proprio l'amore che manca e quindi tutto il resto perde significato. Le sfumature di cui parli tu sono "puntelli" che uno mette: i figli, i soldi, il ricordo tenero dei begli anni passati assieme, ma l'amore non c'è secondo me. Se non c'è rispetto non c'è amore. E' come un uomo che picchia la moglie e dice"ma io la amo": non è vero, non c'è rispetto e quindi non c'è amore.


Concordo. sai l'amore è quella cosa che uno cerca tutta la vita e magari non lo trova. Oppure ci rinunzia perchè costa impegno fatica e talvolta dolore.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Più ti leggo più ti visualizzo con le fattezze di un mio ex amico/amante anche se ti immagino vicino ai 50 come età, mentre lui ha 10 anni in meno ora. Anche lui per la moglie ha fatto cose incredibili, ma la tradiva quando erano fidanzati e la tradisce anche ora. Lei una volta ha trovato tra le sue cose da lavare un mio collant e lui le ha dato a bere che erano della madre, impossibile io tg 42 la madre 50! Sono stata male io per come la trattava facendola passare da stupida davanti a me. Eppure è tanto che stanno insieme, dice di amarla ed ha fatto grandi cose per lei. Forse la verità è che ognuno ama a modo suo.
Tradire qualcuno per me significa mancare di rispetto, ovvero ucciderne un pezzettino, tradimento dopo tradimento. 
Invidio un pò chi la pensa diversamente.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Concordo. sai l'amore è quella cosa che uno cerca tutta la vita e magari non lo trova. Oppure ci rinunzia perchè costa impegno fatica e talvolta dolore.


 
Non credo ci si rinunci mai veramente. Non è concepibile una vita senza amore, anche solo senza la speranza di amare ed essere amati. Anche quando non ne siamo coscienti siamo sempre alla ricerca di amore.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Concordo. sai l'amore è quella cosa che uno cerca tutta la vita e magari non lo trova. Oppure ci rinunzia perchè costa impegno fatica e talvolta dolore.


è che la gente ha il terrore di restare sola 
è questo che frega


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più ti visualizzo con le fattezze di un mio ex amico/amante anche se ti immagino vicino ai 50 come età, mentre lui ha 10 anni in meno ora. Anche lui per la moglie ha fatto cose incredibili, ma la tradiva quando erano fidanzati e la tradisce anche ora. Lei una volta ha trovato tra le sue cose da lavare un mio collant e lui le ha dato a bere che erano della madre, impossibile io tg 42 la madre 50! Sono stata male io per come la trattava facendola passare da stupida davanti a me. Eppure è tanto che stanno insieme, dice di amarla ed ha fatto grandi cose per lei. Forse la verità è che ognuno ama a modo suo.
> Tradire qualcuno per me significa mancare di rispetto, ovvero ucciderne un pezzettino, tradimento dopo tradimento.
> Invidio un pò chi la pensa diversamente.


 
E tu credi che lui la ami?


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E tu credi che lui la ami?


sai che inizio a credere che sia possibile?
a furia di leggerne qui comincio a pensare che sia possibile


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che la gente ha il terrore di restare sola
> è questo che frega


 














  e l'idea di veder crollare le proprie certezze, il prorpio mondo, di dover ricominciare da domani tutta la propria vita su basi nuove...separarsi richiede certamente una grande dose di coraggio


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Per il mio modo di vedere no, ma su questa terra siamo in tanti ed ognuno è diverso dall'altro.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che inizio a credere che sia possibile?
> a furia di leggerne qui comincio a pensare che sia possibile


 
Non ce la raccontiamo, dai! Uno che prende per il culo la moglie così, facendola passare da idiota che rispetto ne ha?


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Non ce la raccontiamo, dai! Uno che prende per il culo la moglie così, facendola passare da idiota che rispetto ne ha?


forse poco rispetto
non lo so lale, per me tradire implica non amore, ma vedo che per molti è diverso.
e non ci credevo


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Per il mio modo di vedere no, ma su questa terra siamo in tanti ed ognuno è diverso dall'altro.


 
Su questo non ci piove ma ne converrai che dall'esterno è ben difficile poter credere alla versione dell' uomo innamorato


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più ti visualizzo con le fattezze di un mio ex amico/amante anche se ti immagino vicino ai 50 come età, mentre lui ha 10 anni in meno ora. Anche lui per la moglie ha fatto cose incredibili, ma la tradiva quando erano fidanzati e la tradisce anche ora. Lei una volta ha trovato tra le sue cose da lavare un mio collant e lui le ha *dato a bere che erano della madre, impossibile io tg 42 la madre 50! Sono stata male io per come la trattava facendola passare da stupida davanti a me.* Eppure è tanto che stanno insieme, dice di amarla ed ha fatto grandi cose per lei. Forse la verità è che ognuno ama a modo suo.
> Tradire qualcuno per me significa mancare di rispetto, ovvero ucciderne un pezzettino, tradimento dopo tradimento.
> Invidio un pò chi la pensa diversamente.


 guarda che avrà dato anche a te altre cose da bere.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*...................*



lale75 ha detto:


> E tu credi che lui la ami?


Non è una domanda a cui è facile rispondere, sai? Forse è addirittura impossibile. Cioè, sinceramente, ma chi di noi possiede i codici dell'amore? Abbiamo delle vaghe idee, non parlo di te o di me ma di tutti noi esseri viventi. ma certezze nada, direi.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Più ti leggo più ti visualizzo con le fattezze di un mio ex amico/amante anche se ti immagino vicino ai 50 come età, mentre lui ha 10 anni in meno ora. Anche lui per la moglie ha fatto cose incredibili, ma la tradiva quando erano fidanzati e la tradisce anche ora. Lei una volta ha trovato tra le sue cose da lavare un mio collant e lui le ha dato a bere che erano della madre, impossibile io tg 42 la madre 50! Sono stata male io per come la trattava facendola passare da stupida davanti a me. Eppure è tanto che stanno insieme, dice di amarla ed ha fatto grandi cose per lei. Forse la verità è che ognuno ama a modo suo.
> Tradire qualcuno per me significa mancare di rispetto, ovvero ucciderne un pezzettino, tradimento dopo tradimento.
> Invidio un pò chi la pensa diversamente.


cambia la tua visualizzazione, allora. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ho mai fatto " passare " da stupida mia moglie, non potrei, perchè non lo è.

si, forse ognuno ha una sua visione dell'amore, e la visione di ognuno è ugualmente rispettabile sebben diversa.

sul tuo concetto del tradimento, non mi intrometto, è una cosa tua, rispetto il tuo sentire.

l'invida è una brutta cosa però, fa star male. E star male accorcia la vita, dicono.

ps : mi sto ancora domandando cosa mai ne avresti fatto del numero di telefono di un mio cellulare.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> forse poco rispetto
> non lo so lale, per me tradire implica non amore, ma vedo che per molti è diverso.
> e non ci credevo


 
Per i traditori o per i traditi? perchè la cosa è diversa! E' chiaro che un traditore mai ti dirà che non ama più ma più difficile sarà trovare un tradito che dica "caxxo quanto mi sento amato"


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è una domanda a cui è facile rispondere, sai? Forse è addirittura impossibile. Cioè, sinceramente, ma chi di noi possiede i codici dell'amore? Abbiamo delle vaghe idee, non parlo di te o di me ma di tutti noi esseri viventi. ma certezze nada, direi.


non lo so, se fosse così sarebbe così semplice accettare un tradimento


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Per i traditori o per i traditi? perchè la cosa è diversa! E' chiaro che un traditore mai ti dirà che non ama più ma più difficile sarà trovare un tradito che dica "caxxo quanto mi sento amato"


ma per molti traditori è veramente un tradimento fatto solo per una scopata.
loro ci credono pure di amare molto le loro donne


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non è una domanda a cui è facile rispondere, sai? Forse è addirittura impossibile. Cioè, sinceramente, ma chi di noi possiede i codici dell'amore? Abbiamo delle vaghe idee, non parlo di te o di me ma di tutti noi esseri viventi. ma certezze nada, direi.


 
Parlo dell'amore quello vero: per me è esclusività, non può lasciare spazio ad intrusioni da parte di terzi, a bugie, a sotterfugi. Poi ci saranno altre mille forme di amore, non ne dubito, ma sono, appunto, "altre" dall'Amore


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è che la gente ha il terrore di restare sola
> è questo che frega


Brugola, mammamia, questa tua frase mi piace da matti, dico sul serio.

è una perla di saggezza, grazie per averla scritta.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che inizio a credere che sia possibile?
> a furia di leggerne qui comincio a pensare che sia possibile


Cara Brugola, noi tutti tendiamo a pensare agli altri secondo i nostri schemi, secondo i nostri principi. Ma siamo tutti diversi. Tanti "fingono" di conformarsi alle regole che la nostra società di ha imposto. Se tu vivessi in Arabia Saudita troveresti normale che tuo marito avesse altre mogli. Se tu fossi della tribù Masai, riteresti normale avere un marito e fino a tre amanti (i figli sono sempre del marito), troveresti normale dire "Notte caro stasera dormo da X".
Non esiste la normalità in senso assoluto.
Io credo come ho già detto che la fedeltà non sia per nulla normale. Io però pur essendo a volte attratta da altri uomini non ho voglia di mancare di rispetto a mio marito e comunque lui mi piace veramente moltissimo, sempre piaciuto.
Quando l'ho conosciuto uscivo con altri due ragazzi, senza avere una relazione vera con nessuno dei tre. Ad un certo punto era solo lui che volevo vedere, così dal sabato sera è diventato sabato e mercoledì, poi sabato mercoledì e lunedì e poi ogni giorno della mia vita. 
Io così ho trovato l'amore. Altro non so.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

secondo me è puro egoismo.

volersi tenere accanto la moglie perchè "fa comodo" in tutti i sensi e invece di impegnarsi per tenere vivo un rapporto ( in tutti i sensi ) ci si infila sotto la sottana di un'altra: bello eh, bellissimo quel momento che precede l'unione, il fascino di scoprire un'altra persona, la soddisfazione di esserci riuscito......

però al tempo stesso ci si inventa che non è un tradimento, o che se lo è non implica nulla: si ama la propria moglie.

No, gente, non ci siamo: quì si tratta di voler fuggire dalla realtà ed inventarsi delle mere scuse per lavare via i sensi di colpa e riuscire a guardare negli occhi la propria compagna anche dopo aver tradito.

E' puro egoismo.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma per molti traditori è veramente un tradimento fatto solo per una scopata.
> loro ci credono pure di amare molto le loro donne


 

Io, poi, il tradimento per una scopata e basta non lo concepisco: perdessi la testa per un altro allora capisco, ma se è  scopare scopo con mio marito. Se posso rischiare di perdere l'Amore della mia vita per una cosa così fisica come una scopata allora non amo davvero.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Brugola, mammamia, questa tua frase mi piace da matti, dico sul serio.
> 
> è una perla di saggezza, grazie per averla scritta.








Giusto solo gli stupidi non cambiano mai opinione e la nostra Brugola dimostra di essere una grande.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> secondo me è puro egoismo.
> 
> volersi tenere accanto la moglie perchè "fa comodo" in tutti i sensi e invece di impegnarsi per tenere vivo un rapporto ( in tutti i sensi ) ci si infila sotto la sottana di un'altra: bello eh, bellissimo quel momento che precede l'unione, il fascino di scoprire un'altra persona, la soddisfazione di esserci riuscito......
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Cara Brugola, noi tutti tendiamo a pensare agli altri secondo i nostri schemi, secondo i nostri principi. Ma siamo tutti diversi. Tanti "fingono" di conformarsi alle regole che la nostra società di ha imposto. Se tu vivessi in Arabia Saudita troveresti normale che tuo marito avesse altre mogli. Se tu fossi della tribù Masai, riteresti normale avere un marito e fino a tre amanti (i figli sono sempre del marito), troveresti normale dire "Notte caro stasera dormo da X".
> Non esiste la normalità in senso assoluto.
> Io credo come ho già detto che la fedeltà non sia per nulla normale. Io però pur essendo a volte attratta da altri uomini non ho voglia di mancare di rispetto a mio marito e comunque lui mi piace veramente moltissimo, sempre piaciuto.
> Quando l'ho conosciuto uscivo con altri due ragazzi, senza avere una relazione vera con nessuno dei tre. Ad un certo punto era solo lui che volevo vedere, così dal sabato sera è diventato sabato e mercoledì, poi sabato mercoledì e lunedì e poi ogni giorno della mia vita.
> Io così ho trovato l'amore. Altro non so.


ma mi pare che tu non lo abbia tradito, poi, dopo averlo sposato, giusto? perchè? perchè ne sei innamorata.

Se esiste amore, quello vero, non può esistere tradimento. Le due cose non possono convivere, scusa ma io la penso così.
Fermo restando che ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole della propria vita.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (1 Aprile 2009)

*.............................*



lale75 ha detto:


> Io, poi, il tradimento per una scopata e basta non lo concepisco: perdessi la testa per un altro allora capisco, ma se è  scopare scopo con mio marito. Se posso rischiare di perdere l'Amore della mia vita per una cosa così fisica come una scopata allora non amo davvero.


senti, e se maschi e femmine avessero una sessualità-sensibilità diverse rispetto al problema "scappatelle outdoor"?


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> senti, e se maschi e femmine avessero una sessualità-sensibilità diverse rispetto al problema "scappatelle outdoor"?


 

Guarda, i maschi che ho conosciuto io finora riguardo alle scappatelle avevano la mia stessa sensibilità. Non credo sia una questione di sesso ma di testa. Qui si legge in continuazione anche di donne che tradiscono sostenendo di amare alla follia il marito ma di non poterne fare a meno


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, poi, il tradimento per una scopata e basta non lo concepisco: perdessi la testa per un altro allora capisco, ma se è  scopare scopo con mio marito. Se posso rischiare di perdere l'Amore della mia vita per una cosa così fisica come una scopata allora non amo davvero.


Sinceramente io credo che per gli uomini sia diverso, non so se è un fatto fisico o solo culturale. Questo lo credo in base alla conoscenza che ho di essi.
Sinceramente io credo che se una bella donna si facesse avanti con mio marito lui ci starebbe, ne sono certa. Non è il tipo che se le va a cercare e credo che opporrebbe una iniziale resistenza, ma se lei fosse decisa lui cederebbe. Ma non so perchè riesco a capirlo sarà, la mia parte maschile...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> senti, e se maschi e femmine avessero una sessualità-sensibilità diverse rispetto al problema "scappatelle outdoor"?


 
ci può stare.

Ma il 3D chiedeva a noi maschietti potenziali traditori se fossimo in grado di accettare a nostra volta un tradimento.
Ne è uscito l'implicato amore di coppia, e se c'è amore crollano tutti i presupposti di questa discussione.

sono argomenti che si possono articolare con la premessa "senza amore" oppure "coppie dove l'amore è finito", oppure "lui ama lei ma lei no e viceversa".

sempre con il rispetto per tutto e per tutti, sia chiaro: le mie sono considerazioni personali e non condivisibili.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sinceramente io credo che per gli uomini sia diverso, non so se è un fatto fisico o solo culturale. Questo lo credo in base alla conoscenza che ho di essi.
> Sinceramente io credo che se una bella donna si facesse avanti con mio marito lui ci starebbe, ne sono certa. Non è il tipo che se le va a cercare e credo che opporrebbe una iniziale resistenza, ma se lei fosse decisa lui cederebbe. Ma non so perchè riesco a capirlo sarà, la mia parte maschile...


 
Io credo che mio marito ed io abbiamo lo stesso tipo di sensibilità su questo punto (e altrimenti non lo avrei sposato): credo che mi tradirebbe solo se si innamorasse di un'altra e così è per me. Il sesso ce lo facciamo tranquillamente in casa


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sinceramente io credo che per gli uomini sia diverso, non so se è un fatto fisico o solo culturale. Questo lo credo in base alla conoscenza che ho di essi.
> Sinceramente io credo che se una bella donna si facesse avanti con mio marito lui ci starebbe, ne sono certa. Non è il tipo che se le va a cercare e credo che opporrebbe una iniziale resistenza, ma se lei fosse decisa lui cederebbe. Ma non so perchè riesco a capirlo sarà, la mia parte maschile...


e lo accetteresti? lo perdoneresti?


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> confermo quello che ho scritto e prendo atto che non sei d'accordo.


Quindi confermi solo le tue sterili ed infondate chiacchiere da bottega...ne prendo atto.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ma mi pare che tu non lo abbia tradito, poi, dopo averlo sposato, giusto? perchè? perchè ne sei innamorata.
> 
> Se esiste amore, quello vero, non può esistere tradimento. Le due cose non possono convivere, scusa ma io la penso così.
> Fermo restando che ognuno è libero di fare ciò che vuole della propria vita.


Io sono io, ho avuto un mio percorso ed una mia maturazione personale.
In passato a 20 anni mi dovevano incatenare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  .
Ho tradito il mio ex che amavo, te lo assicuro, sentivo che non era l'uomo della mia vita, ma lo amavo e ho avuto due anni di storia parallela con un altro. Trovavo passare da uno all'altro anche parecchio eccitante, il sesso con mio ex era anche parecchio migliorato. ora se ci ripenso mi faccio schifo, ma ricordo chiaramente le sensazioni.
Magari l'infedeltà è un fatto di scarsa maturità personale o scarsa introspezione, per cui si tradisce per divertirsi, per evadere, senza pensarci troppo.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e lo accetteresti? lo perdoneresti?


Scandalizzerò tutto il forum, ma conosco lui, conosco me e dico di si. Gli direi "e bravo, ti sei fatto una bella Sc**" ed ora che vuoi, il perdono? Ami me? Io non ho dubbi, ma sappi che da oggi in poi non ti posso più garantire niente".
Ma tra noi c'è una grossa complicità, almeno c'era. Ora non mi tradisce di certo.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> secondo me è puro egoismo.
> 
> volersi tenere accanto la moglie perchè "fa comodo" in tutti i sensi e invece di impegnarsi per tenere vivo un rapporto ( in tutti i sensi ) ci si infila sotto la sottana di un'altra: bello eh, bellissimo quel momento che precede l'unione, il fascino di scoprire un'altra persona, la soddisfazione di esserci riuscito......
> 
> ...


Che vi sia sicuramente una componente egoistica, non v'è dubbio...come forse vi è nella moglie che si tiene il marito traditore per non rinunciare a un certo tipo di vita (o anche semplicemente come diceva brugola per paura della solitudine).
Che questo egoismo non possa anche esser sano (ovviamente per se stessi...)è altro paio di maniche.

Che il tradire impedisca di mantenere vivo un rapporto mi vede invece molto meno concorde, non per forza di cose il tradimento deve interferire con la vita famigliare.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Scandalizzerò tutto il forum, ma conosco lui, conosco me e dico di si. Gli direi "e bravo, ti sei fatto una bella Sc**" ed ora che vuoi, il perdono? Ami me? Io non ho dubbi, *ma sappi che da oggi in poi non ti posso più garantire niente*".
> Ma tra noi c'è una grossa complicità, almeno c'era. Ora non mi tradisce di certo.


 
Quindi poi lo tradiresti a tua volta?


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Non ci dimentichiamo che le coppie che fanno scambi o sesso di gruppo sono tantissime.... Io preferirei quasi questa opzione al tradimento unilaterale, almeno rimane una cosa di coppia.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me è puro egoismo.
> 
> volersi tenere accanto la moglie perchè "fa comodo" in tutti i sensi e invece di impegnarsi per tenere vivo un rapporto ( in tutti i sensi ) ci si infila sotto la sottana di un'altra: bello eh, bellissimo quel momento che precede l'unione, il fascino di scoprire un'altra persona, la soddisfazione di esserci riuscito......
> 
> ...





e chi dice che non lo sia ?

è un atto di puro egoismo ed è un tradimento in piena regola.

sono pienamente d'accordo con te. 

In quanto ai sensi di colpa, 
c'è chi li ha e chi non li ha.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quindi confermi solo le tue sterili ed infondate *chiacchiere da bottega*...ne prendo atto.


 mai fatte .


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mai fatte .


Ora si...c'è sempre una prima volta per tutto evidentemente...


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quindi poi lo tradiresti a tua volta?


Non sono il tipo che va col primo che capita e sono parecchio selettiva, tengo alla mia immagine ed alla mia reputazione, ed anche all'immagine e reputazione di lui (non mi va che qualcuno lo indichi come marito cornuto, preferisco esserlo io) ma diciamo che se mi trovassi, come è capitato, in un momento particolare in cui ho veramente voglia di una persona non metterei il freno a mano come avrei fatto prima. Vedrei come vanno le cose. Forse si forse no.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > secondo me è puro egoismo.
> ...


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> oscar ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Spiegami come si fa a non avere sensi di colpa. Spiegamelo veramente, perchè non riesco a capirlo.
> ...


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Boh, per carità, tutto è possibile; magari un giorno potrei pure cambiare idea e scoprire che posso tradire mio marito facendo sesso con uno di cui non mi interessa niente, solo per fare della ginnastica. Sarà che io in ogni storia dò il 100% e pretendo il 100% ; finora quando mi è capitata l'occasione del sesso con altri uomini ho sempre glissato. Senza amore, col senso di colpa nei confronti dell'uomo che amo e alle spalle del quale sto agendo, non me la vivrei bene.  Io voglio sentimenti forti, emozioni forti e il sesso, per me, è un completamento


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Che dire... da una parte ti invidio, io quando ho tradito mi sono sempre sentita in colpa. Si vede che è questione di dna. Paradossalmente, con i problemi che ho attualemente nel mio rapporto, a volte parlo con lui e gli chiedo, se il problema non si postesse risolvere, se lui mi darebbe il permesso di "sfogarmi" ogni tanto. Senza il suo "nulla osta" credo che non ci riuscirei.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Boh, per carità, tutto è possibile; magari un giorno potrei pure cambiare idea e scoprire che posso tradire mio marito facendo sesso con uno di cui non mi interessa niente, solo per fare della ginnastica. Sarà che io in ogni storia dò il 100% e pretendo il 100% ; finora quando mi è capitata l'occasione del sesso con altri uomini ho sempre glissato. Senza amore, col senso di colpa nei confronti dell'uomo che amo e alle spalle del quale sto agendo, non me la vivrei bene.  Io voglio sentimenti forti, emozioni forti e il sesso, per me, è un completamento


Io provo quello che provi tu lale75.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

scusate ma a me vien da ridere che si scriva nel tred Amore con la A dichiarazioni da telenovelas strappalacrime e qui si si facciano affermazioni assurde sul tradimento...
o nessuno ha trovato il vero amore o son palle.
Amore presuppone fiducia, onestà, lealtà, rispetto, dignità.Tutte cose che cozzano con il tradimento.
Insomma, ve la suonate e ve la cantate a secondo di 'ndo la batte...
Ma non si parli di amore allora perchè proprio non c'entra un cazzo


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Hai ragione ed io la penso proprio come te. Ma dimentichi che l'uomo non è un essere perfetto.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Come già detto io non penso che chi tradisce ami. Il resto, come dice Asu, è solo un modo di raccontarsela e qui si fa a chi è più bravo e convincente


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai ragione ed io la penso proprio come te. Ma dimentichi che l'uomo non è un essere perfetto.


cazzarola shine! dalla perfezione a questi livelli c'è un oceano!!!


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Quanto è facile crearsi degli alibi? Molto di più che riuscire ad inseguire un ideale che evidentemente per alcuni è troppo alto, così alto che sanno di non poterci arrivare.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quanto è facile crearsi degli alibi? Molto di più che riuscire ad inseguire un ideale che evidentemente per alcuni è troppo alto, così alto che sanno di non poterci arrivare.


il fatto è che senza ideali non vivi, sopravvivi .


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quanto è facile crearsi degli alibi? Molto di più che riuscire ad inseguire un ideale che evidentemente per alcuni è troppo alto, così alto che sanno di non poterci arrivare.


 
Se ti vien volgia di tradire vuol dire che l'amore è finito. Farsene una ragione bisogna..e tirare innanz


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma a me vien da ridere che si scriva nel tred Amore con la A dichiarazioni da telenovelas strappalacrime e qui si si facciano affermazioni assurde sul tradimento...
> o nessuno ha trovato il vero amore o son palle.
> Amore presuppone fiducia, onestà, lealtà, rispetto, dignità.Tutte cose che cozzano con il tradimento.
> Insomma, ve la suonate e ve la cantate a secondo di 'ndo la batte...
> Ma non si parli di amore allora perchè proprio non c'entra un cazzo


Infatti di là mi son astenuto...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se ti vien volgia di tradire vuol dire che l'amore è finito. Farsene una ragione bisogna..e tirare innanz


infatti!
ognuno è liberissimo di rifarsi una vita e provare con un 'altra persona.
Quello che mi fa incazzare è l'ipocrisia di non voler ammettere di volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ma sopratutto che si possa così tanto prendere per il culo un compagno/a alla quale hai fatto delle promesse, con il quale avevi dei progetti, ti eri impegnato e che hai amato e stimato.
A me sembra così più difficile convivere con questo peso addosso di tradire non solo il compagno ma se stessi che non capisco come si riesca a sopportarlo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma a me vien da ridere che si scriva nel tred Amore con la A dichiarazioni da telenovelas strappalacrime e qui si si facciano affermazioni assurde sul tradimento...
> o nessuno ha trovato il vero amore o son palle.
> Amore presuppone fiducia, onestà, lealtà, rispetto, dignità.Tutte cose che cozzano con il tradimento.
> Insomma, ve la suonate e ve la cantate a secondo di 'ndo la batte...
> Ma non si parli di amore allora perchè proprio non c'entra un cazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Infatti di là mi son astenuto...


perchè sei coerente e non te la conti


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti!
> ognuno è liberissimo di rifarsi una vita e provare con un 'altra persona.
> Quello che mi fa incazzare è l'ipocrisia di non voler ammettere di volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ma sopratutto che si possa così tanto prendere per il culo un compagno/a alla quale hai fatto delle promesse, con il quale avevi dei progetti, ti eri impegnato e che hai amato e stimato.
> A me sembra così più difficile convivere con questo peso addosso di tradire non solo il compagno ma se stessi che non capisco come si riesca a sopportarlo


Quel che è peggio è che l'altro, finchè tu ti fai gli allegri caxxi tuoi, in quei progetti continua a crederci mentre magari, se informato del fatto che tu, invece, vai in una direzione diversa, potrebbe scegliere di proseguire la sua strada con qualcun altro che, magari, quei progetti li condivide davvero...


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quel che è peggio è che l'altro, finchè tu ti fai gli allegri caxxi tuoi, in quei progetti continua a crederci mentre magari, *se informato del fatto che tu, invece, vai in una direzione diversa*, potrebbe scegliere di proseguire la sua strada con qualcun altro che, magari, quei progetti li condivide davvero...


Lale, come puoi leggere spesso, specie se non è solo la trombata estemporanea, il traditore lascia più o meno inconsapevolmente segnali che lo possano far scoprire....che è un modo, vigliacco se vuoi, di dare quel tipo di informazione...


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lale, come puoi leggere spesso, specie se non è solo la trombata estemporanea, il traditore lascia più o meno inconsapevolmente segnali che lo possano far scoprire....che è un modo, *vigliacco se vuoi,* di dare quel tipo di informazione...



togli il_ se vuoi_, please...


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma a me vien da ridere che si scriva nel tred Amore con la A dichiarazioni da telenovelas strappalacrime e qui si si facciano affermazioni assurde sul tradimento...
> o nessuno ha trovato il vero amore o son palle.
> Amore presuppone fiducia, onestà, lealtà, rispetto, dignità.Tutte cose che cozzano con il tradimento.
> Insomma, ve la suonate e ve la cantate a secondo di 'ndo la batte...
> Ma non si parli di amore allora perchè proprio non c'entra un cazzo


è vero in parte. nel senso che se un amore va a puttane ti senti come con il mal di mare che prova uno che AMA il mare.
l'attrazione fisica non è amore ma se è fortissima hai un bel dire non è amore, non è giusto ecc ecc ecc ecc... è come un tarlo nel cervello e nella pancia perché ti droga..


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Se ti vien volgia di tradire vuol dire che l'amore è finito. Farsene una ragione bisogna..e tirare innanz


Questi ragionamenti sono troppo categorici, e ve lo dice una persona che al momento non tradisce, ma in passato l'ho fatto e so che vuol dire. Il mio dna è infedele, come quello di tutti. Se avessi avuto 20 anni ora non credo priprio che sarei stata così fedele. Ho fatto un percorso di maturazione riuscendo a raggiungere un equilibrio personale ed una serenità che mi rendono capace di controllare gli ormoni. Ma capisco anche chi tradisce dicendo di non voler perdere il compagno. Tante persone sono molto deboli.Se sento che un ragazzo o uomo mi tenta evito di avere contatti con lui, così il problema non sorge. Prima invece mi piaceva giocare col fuoco in amore come in tutto il resto. Età div erse ed esperienze diverse.... 
Se uno ama lo sente dentro e nessun altro gli può dire se è vero oppure no.


----------



## Old Shine (2 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è vero in parte. nel senso che se un amore va a puttane ti senti come con il mal di mare che prova uno che AMA il mare.
> l'attrazione fisica non è amore ma se è fortissima hai un bel dire non è amore, non è giusto ecc ecc ecc ecc... è come un tarlo nel cervello e nella pancia perché ti droga..


Giusto, io la chiamo "esplosione oramonale" a breve termine l'altro lo preferisci addirittura, ma dopo un pò, passata l'esplosione, restano solo le macerie del tuo rapposto da ricostruire.
Sono impazzita per gente che ora non mi fa nè caldo nè fredo, eppure...


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Domandina ai mariti traditori.
> Visto che molti qua dentro pare considerino il tradimento come una necessità, un'esigenza normalissima pur amando la consorte, sono altrettanto comprensivi e tolleranti verso i tradimenti delle mogli??
> Lo accettano?
> Lo perdonano??


 in genere no
vale sia x i traditori che x le traditrici
vogliono cornificare ma nn tollerano se le corna sono loro a riceverle....


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> in genere no
> vale sia x i traditori che x le traditrici
> *vogliono cornificare* *ma nn tollerano se le corna sono loro a riceverle*....


 E vorrei anche vedere... non si prendono sportivamente certe cazzate...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusate ma a me vien da ridere che si scriva nel tred Amore con la A dichiarazioni da telenovelas strappalacrime e qui si si facciano affermazioni assurde sul tradimento...
> o nessuno ha trovato il vero amore o son palle.
> Amore presuppone fiducia, onestà, lealtà, rispetto, dignità.Tutte cose che cozzano con il tradimento.
> Insomma, ve la suonate e ve la cantate a secondo di 'ndo la batte...
> Ma non si parli di amore allora perchè proprio non c'entra un cazzo





Asudem ha detto:


> infatti!
> ognuno è liberissimo di rifarsi una vita e provare con un 'altra persona.
> Quello che mi fa incazzare è l'ipocrisia di non voler ammettere di volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ma sopratutto che si possa così tanto prendere per il culo un compagno/a alla quale hai fatto delle promesse, con il quale avevi dei progetti, ti eri impegnato e che hai amato e stimato.
> *A me sembra così più difficile convivere con questo peso addosso di tradire non solo il compagno ma se stessi che non capisco come si riesca a sopportarlo*


 Non sono riuscita a capirlo nemmeno io.


----------

